# I changed to 16" wheels for the winter and all the lights are on



## amountainmama (May 18, 2010)

I bought a used Maxima GLE that came with 17"after market wheels.

I bought 4 used 16" rims and just put them on with studded snow tires.

After about 100 miles, the slip light, the ABS light and the TCS off light have all come on.

What would cause this? Is it safe to drive?


----------

